# Wand zum sprayen selber bauenß



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2012)

Heyho, da ich eigentlich relativ gerne spraye, wollte ich fragen ob ihr eventuell Tipps/Anleitungen habt wie ich mir eine geeignete Wand selber bauen kann.

Ist zwar weniger cool als illegal Wände und Züge zu besprayn, da ich aber gerne ne Zukunft hätte wähle ich den Weg!:O

Zumal es eh nur zur Übung ist um dann meine Zimmerwand zu bemalen...

Meine Idee wäre jetzt ne Holzplatte und so ne Art Tapete drüber ziehen? XD

Hoffe ihr habt bessere? >.<


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2012)

Schonmal an Body Painting gedacht?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2012)

Mhh ich weiß nicht ._.

Mir wäre ne Wand lieber


----------



## Reflox (21. Mai 2012)

Eine Holzplatte, diese mit 2 Holzpfeilern irgendwo draussen hinstecken. Tapete oder was auch immer draufmachen.

Fertig.


----------



## Caps-lock (21. Mai 2012)

Wie dauerhaft darf die Wand sein ?
Mauer dir ne Wand in den Garten und verputz die mit Beton. Dazu ne schicke brennende Mülltonne für die Atmo und ab gehts .

Macht es für Sprayer einen Unterschied ob man auf Beton oder Holz sprayed ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2012)

Die Wand soll nur als Testlauf/Übungen dienen damit es dann in meinem Zimmer gut wird !

Eine selbst zu mauern wäre jetzt nicht das optimale und meine Mum würde n Schreikrampf bekommen wenn ich in ihrem "schönen" garten ne Wand hochzieh und die zukleister XD

Sie sollte also praktisch wiederverwendbar sein... Holz+Tapete hört sich ganz gut an..


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Eine Europalette




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tapete o.ä. drüberziehen, beidseitig verwendbar und Bezug kannste auswechseln wenns vollgesprayt ist ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Eine Europalette
> 
> 
> 
> Tapete o.ä. drüberziehen, beidseitig verwendbar und Bezug kannste auswechseln wenns vollgesprayt ist ^^



Ich bin leider EXTREM unwissend was das angeht, gibts im Baumarkt?XD


----------



## Saji (22. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich bin leider EXTREM unwissend was das angeht, gibts im Baumarkt?XD



Europaletten sind leider teuer. Eine kostet ca. 40 bis 50 Euro, wenn ich das von damals richtig in Erinnerung habe und werden fast nur von entsprechenden Dienstleistern verkauft (Preis meist auch nur auf Anfrage). Aber es gibt ja noch Einwegpaletten. Media Markt und Co. kriegen die gerne mal und werden sie meist nicht los (MGL und DHL nehmen die nicht mit). Da würde ich einfach mal frech nachfragen, ob im Lager irgendwo eine Einwegpalette rumsteht die sie nicht mehr brauchen.


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

Ne Europalette..da isses ja sogar billiger jedes mal ne Wand hochzuziehen und wieder einzureissen 
Außerdem doch eigentlich viel zu klein?

Baumärkte bekommen ihre Badewannen auf Holzplatten geliefert (2x3m waren es etwa)
Sich davon nen paar zurücklegen lassen und nen Euro in die Kaffeekasse.


----------



## Potpotom (22. Mai 2012)

Porenbetonsteine ausm Baumarkt... da kriegst du ruckzuck eine Wand hingestellt, Steine nebst Kleber kosten nicht wirklich viel und die Verarbeitung bekommt jeder Anfänger hin.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Bezüglich Europalette einfach in Supermarkt gehen, wenn eine frei steht, untern Arm klemmen und loslaufen 

Musst aber über 1,80m groß sein sonst kannst es nur als Gehhilfe benutzen beim Laufen


----------



## Kamsi (22. Mai 2012)

konov pass auf sonst macht der des wirklich ^^


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> konov pass auf sonst macht der des wirklich ^^



Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck dass der TE so doof ist


----------



## Kamsi (22. Mai 2012)

er hat spritzen im gesicht und nennt sich sozialinkompenent ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn es für ein Zimmer sein soll:

Kauf dir eine Rigipsplatte und befestige sie auf einem Gestell. Dann kannst du die Wand mit der Tapete tapezieren wie du sie auch in deinem Zimmer hast.
Perfekte Imitation. Und auch nicht teuer, nur musst du aufpassen die Dinger brechen leicht! (Natürlich perfekt für Karateschläge und jede menge Spaß   )


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> er hat spritzen im gesicht und nennt sich sozialinkompenent ^^



Vielleicht ist der Ursprung seines Nicknames eine zynische Anspielung


----------



## Kamsi (22. Mai 2012)

oder ist schon festgenommen wurden und schreit gerade das buffed forum hat es mir vorgeschlagen ich kann nichts dafür ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Ursprung seines Nicknames eine zynische Anspielung



thhihi 


@ Der Rest

Danke für eure Ideen, ich werd gucken was sich gut umsetzten lässt, die Europaletten sind zwar eig ganz nett aber wahrscheinlich zu klein :/

Ich denke ich werde mir wohl ne große Sperrholzplatte oder so holen die an 2 spitze Holzpfeiler schrauben, sind ja nicht so teuer und die dann tapezieren.

Bei meinem handwerklichen Geschick wird das ein Abenteuer...


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> thhihi
> 
> 
> @ Der Rest
> ...




Rigipsplatten sind billiger als Sperrholzplatten und imitieren eine glatte Wand besser, möcht ich nur so gesagt haben


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Rigipsplatten sind billiger als Sperrholzplatten und imitieren eine glatte Wand besser, möcht ich nur so gesagt haben



Ich danke nochmals !

Werde mich erkundigen :>


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> thhihi



Ich hatte Recht! ^^


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich danke nochmals !
> 
> Werde mich erkundigen :>



Und du hast direkt eine Grundierung für deine Farben.
Gute Idee :>


----------



## Kamsi (22. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> thhihi



hört sich an als wärste weiblich ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hört sich an als wärste weiblich ^^



Muss ich dich enttäuschen !XD

Nur finde ich es lustig, das über mein Namen diskutiert wird


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Muss ich dich enttäuschen !XD
> 
> Nur finde ich es lustig, das über mein Namen diskutiert wird



Du musst zugeben er ist nicht das, was man als gewöhnlich bezeichnen würde. ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Du musst zugeben er ist nicht das, was man als gewöhnlich bezeichnen würde. ^^



Das kann sein


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Mai 2012)

Um genau zu sein für eine einfache und stabile Wand brauchst du zusätzlich zu einer Platte noch ungefahr:

ca. 6 Holzbalken:

 	2 x in der ungefähren Länge der Platte (minus eine Balkenbreite), wenn du sie aufstellen würdest   	
 	1 x in der ungefähren Breite wie oben                                                            
 	2 x in der Länge die der Ankathete zum Winkel &#945; entspricht als Stützen
 	1 x in der Länge von Stützbalken zu Stützbalken um auch diese zu stabilisieren sofern gewünscht




sieht dann ungefähr so aus:

Von Hinten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schlecht zu erkennen ist allerdings, dass der Stabilisierungsbalken zwischen die Stützbalken kommt und nicht an die Platte  (das gestrichelte ist hinter den Stützbalken weitergehend).

Von der Seite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Verspricht Stabilität und Robustheit bei kleinem Einsatz.


----------



## Potpotom (22. Mai 2012)

Tapeziere einfach deine Wand und sprüh drauf... sieht es doof aus machst die Tapete halt wieder ab. Was kostet ne Rolle Rauhfasertapete? 5Euro?


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mich in der Stadt umsehe, scheint ja nahezu jede Oberfläche zum Sprayen geeignet zu sein.
Wie schauts mit einer festen Bauplane aus? Fehlen nur noch Zeltstangen und Heringe  
Oder an den nächstbesten Schuppen nageln, zwischen zwei Bäume binden, an Muttis Wäscheleine und so weiter und so fort.
Kosten halten sich in Grenzen, Beschaffung und Transport sind einfach (Baumarkt/Fahrrad) und es kommt deinem handwerklichen Geschick entgegen :-P
Nur obs was taugt, das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Ogil (22. Mai 2012)

Oder warten bis an Muttis Waescheleine Bettlaken haengen. Die dann einfach mit Herringen fest im Boden verankern und das Ganze bespruehen. Muttis Aufmerksamkeit wird Dir gewiss sein!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Oder warten bis an Muttis Waescheleine Bettlaken haengen. Die dann einfach mit Herringen fest im Boden verankern und das Ganze bespruehen. Muttis Aufmerksamkeit wird Dir gewiss sein!



Sowie mein Rausschmiss


----------



## fallas (23. Mai 2012)

Die deutsche Bahn fährt in ganz Deutschland mit prima "Übungswänden" herum. Einfach mal den Yard deines Vertrauens besuchen, die gewünschte Grundierung wählen und loslegen. 
Vom freundlichen und stets gut gelaunten Sicherheitspersonal gibt es danach dann meist kostenlos noch die eine oder andere Fitnesstrainingseinheit obendrauf. Und Andere zahlen monatlich MCFit.... ist unsere Welt nicht verrückt? 


(und nein ich rufe hier nicht zu Straftaten auf!)


Das mit der Holzwand zum Üben ist eine naive nette Idee, aber der Aufwand als handwerklich unbegabter Mensch sowas hochzuziehen und der Nutzen der daraus resultiert stehen in keinem Verhältnis. Die Holzwand wird übrigens ziemlich schnell, ziemlich oll, und die Farbe zum überpinseln wird kaum richtig decken. Kurzum mehr als zweimal/dreimal kannst du dein Konstrukt nicht ordentlich besprühen.
Achja und wenn du wirklich in deinem Zimmer zu Werke gehst, dann hast du hoffentlich einen vernünftigen Schnuffi. (Um am besten Mama in der Nähe, die ab und zu kucken kommt ob du nicht umgekippt bist  )


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2012)

fallas schrieb:


> Die deutsche Bahn fährt in ganz Deutschland mit prima "Übungswänden" herum. Einfach mal den Yard deines Vertrauens besuchen, die gewünschte Grundierung wählen und loslegen.
> Vom freundlichen und stets gut gelaunten Sicherheitspersonal gibt es danach dann meist kostenlos noch die eine oder andere Fitnesstrainingseinheit obendrauf. Und Andere zahlen monatlich MCFit.... ist unsere Welt nicht verrückt?
> 
> 
> (und nein ich rufe hier nicht zu Straftaten auf!)



Sehr liberal ausgedrückt ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2012)

Da ich eh eine Antipathie gegen die DB hege... XD


----------



## fallas (23. Mai 2012)

> Da ich eh eine Antipathie gegen die DB hege... XD



Dann darfst du ihnen aber keinen Gefallen tun!

Weil ich glaube nämlich die freuen sich wenn ihre Züge so schön bunt sind. Die rufen und gestikulieren auch immer so aufgeregt wenn sie dich beim Kunstschaffen sehen. Man kann sie zwar dann meist so schlecht verstehen, da man dann unpassenderweise sehr schnell weg muss, weil man iwo nen dringenden Termin hat, aber ich persönlich glaube ja die wollen einem voll gerne dafür danken! Hey! Nur meine kleine Meinung  
Und kuckmal die kalkulieren das sogar ein! Die machen ihre Züge absichtlicht so langweilig bunt und parken sie nachts in so dunklen Abstellanlagen, damit der arme Künstler animiert wird unentgeltlich zu arbeiten. Drecksbande eigentlich! Müsste man einfach nich mehr kommen und dann kucken sie aus der Wäsche und stehen da mit ihren langweiligen roten Zügen! Du siehst... wenn du die Bahn nicht magst: Geh lieber DEN BUNDESTAG dein Zimmer verzieren. Is dann zwar keine Streetart mehr aber vielleicht "Roomart"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2012)

fallas schrieb:


> Dann darfst du ihnen aber keinen Gefallen tun!
> 
> Weil ich glaube nämlich die freuen sich wenn ihre Züge so schön bunt sind. Die rufen und gestikulieren auch immer so aufgeregt wenn sie dich beim Kunstschaffen sehen. Man kann sie zwar dann meist so schlecht verstehen, da man dann unpassenderweise sehr schnell weg muss, weil man iwo nen dringenden Termin hat, aber ich persönlich glaube ja die wollen einem voll gerne dafür danken! Hey! Nur meine kleine Meinung
> Und kuckmal die kalkulieren das sogar ein! Die machen ihre Züge absichtlicht so langweilig bunt und parken sie nachts in so dunklen Abstellanlagen, damit der arme Künstler animiert wird unentgeltlich zu arbeiten. Drecksbande eigentlich! Müsste man einfach nich mehr kommen und dann kucken sie aus der Wäsche und stehen da mit ihren langweiligen roten Zügen! Du siehst... wenn du die Bahn nicht magst: Geh lieber DEN BUNDESTAG dein Zimmer verzieren. Is dann zwar keine Streetart mehr aber vielleicht "Roomart"




Aber wie schon gesagt ist halt weniger kewl :x


----------



## fallas (23. Mai 2012)

> Aber wie schon gesagt ist halt weniger kewl :x



Damn! Ich vergaß!

Keinen Jugendclub, Skaterhalle, Ruine, oder Schuppen in der Nähe wo du üben kannst / darfst?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2012)

fallas schrieb:


> Damn! Ich vergaß!
> 
> Keinen Jugendclub, Skaterhalle, Ruine, oder Schuppen in der Nähe wo du üben kannst / darfst?



Ich trau mich nicht zur Stadtverwaltung zu gehen und zu fragen :x


----------



## Olliruh (23. Mai 2012)

Was machst du dann bitte in deiner Freizeit ?


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich trau mich nicht zur Stadtverwaltung zu gehen und zu fragen :x



Naja danach zu fragen ist ja nicht strafbar!


----------



## fallas (23. Mai 2012)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Sozialinkompatibel, on 23 May 2012 - 21:05, said:
> ...



Hast du keine Großeltern die nen Schuppen oder sonstwas haben? Ansonsten Augen auf! Ne Ruine wird sich schon finden. Oder generell eine verdeckte, ungenutze Wand. Vorsicht is dabei genrell geboten! Verletzungsgefahr! Also schon um hinzukommen. (Du solltest also auch jemandem mitteilen wo du zu finden bist, falls dir was passiert)
Was du da dann machst is deine Sache  Anstarren zB. Oder Spontan umarmen! Betonwände können ganz viel Liebe geben und empfangen!

Ich will hier nachwievor keine Tips zum Begehen von Straftaten geben. Ich hoffe das geht hier alles noch mit der Forenrichtlinie konform!


----------

